
New measure of success for social networks: someone makes a song about you (The Facebook Song) - danielha
http://mashable.com/2007/05/06/facebook-song/
======
aston
The best is "New Friend Request" by Gym Class Heroes, about MySpace. Probably
the only social network song to be released by a major label.

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8FT7S15UgSM>

------
Sam_Odio
not sure how much this has to do with startups, but if we're going to get on
the topic of facebook songs: <http://youtube.com/watch?v=6FahBBnfHAQ>

